# force flowering outdoors



## bshack79 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi guys.. I was wondering how anybody has forced their plants into flowering early outdoors? A buddy of mine brings his in the house in a dark room for over 12 but I cant do that. I would think drape something over them.. but what  any ideas would be great....


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 25, 2009)

Can you cover the plant with plastic in the early evening this should accomodate you ! Although you may need to do this for up to 3 weeks depending on a few characteristics ! oohh and welcome ! peace and take care ! Or you can also move it into a darker shade area as this may work as well i.e early morning and afternoon in nice sun but early like 4pm dark shade should help if you have it in bright sun currently ! Good luck !


----------



## GoRiLLa_NooB (Jul 25, 2009)

Its funny you asked this, I was getting on here to post the same question.  I remember reading that you can use a toliet paper roll to cover a branch but I'm not sure how good this works.  I was think a trash bag aswell but I'm curious to see what some of the more experienced grower have used..


----------



## 420benny (Jul 25, 2009)

If you try the trash bag, don't walk away right after putting it on. If the sun is shining on the bag, the branch inside may get cooked. Feel the outside of the bag with the back of your hand. Too hot for you= too hot for her.


----------



## bshack79 (Jul 25, 2009)

gorilla that toilet paper roll thing sounds like a kick *** idea if it works.. I never thought of doing that... sounds like it could work....I might try it on a small cola


----------



## bshack79 (Jul 25, 2009)

so one of those BIG BLACK lawn trash bags would ge a good idea too???  what do you do .. just throw it on top of here in the afternoon and remove in mid morning???????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

depends on the size....:rofl:  yes Ladies I agree..

I am experimenting with a clone....12 inches  in ground  for a week..Now at 7 pm  i place a green garbage can  over her...and remove 7 am..Hope this helps:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

place stakes that are taller then you ladie.wood..bamboo..rebar,,.1/2 inch  by  1/2   inch  and make a Cage:giggle:  4 sides
drive Those in grond..and place bag over..I tried this method last summer ..i didnt do so well..but  I hope that helps


----------



## daddyo (Jul 25, 2009)

i used the cardboard box from a water heater. 
and it was white, reflected the heat, didnt get too warm in there.
if you felt it was too warm, a vent system wouldnt be too tough to figure out.
same idea as the trash can, make sure she can breathe.
good luck


----------



## GoRiLLa_NooB (Jul 26, 2009)

bshack79 said:
			
		

> gorilla that toilet paper roll thing sounds like a kick *** idea if it works.. I never thought of doing that... sounds like it could work....I might try it on a small cola


 
Yea give it a try lmk how it turns out.  Sould work from what I've read.


----------



## GoRiLLa_NooB (Jul 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> place stakes that are taller then you ladie.wood..bamboo..rebar,,.1/2 inch by 1/2 inch and make a Cage:giggle: 4 sides
> drive Those in grond..and place bag over..I tried this method last summer ..i didnt do so well..but I hope that helps


 
Where you able to tell the sex at least this way??


----------



## #5died (Jul 26, 2009)

i would just drag it to a tree, and every morning pull it out and at night pull it under. what i used to do but i had to trim the branches when the plant got just over 6 foot, ahh Rodey i will always remember her.. mind you 30ltr pail, plus i lived on a farm. Saweet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2009)

#5died said:
			
		

> i would just drag it to a tree, and every morning pull it out and at night pull it under. what i used to do but i had to trim the branches when the plant got just over 6 foot, ahh Rodey i will always remember her.. mind you 30ltr pail, plus i lived on a farm. Saweet


 


How does dragging  plant  under tree force flower?

and how do ya drag  a 10 foot plant in the ground?


:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2009)

GoRiLLa_NooB said:
			
		

> Where you able to tell the sex at least this way??


 

Yes  inm about  a week  after doing you will see sex..I  use clones  so  sex is known  But  if ya wantta know sex..take a cliping  from her  place in a glass of water..place on counter  and cover with a box for 12 hours  and off for 12..change water every other day..you will know sex of plant in 10 days..this  is way easier for sexing IMO:ciao:  Hope this helps


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 26, 2009)

Daddyo's idea is spot on.  Trash bags don't breathe.  You will suffocate and kill the poor baby.  And, you really don't want the plant to get too hot.

So, other than bad news, I really have no good.  Sorry.  Force flowering outside is not an easy task...  Try boosting it with more phosphorous.  That may kick it into flowering a little bit sooner.  That's what have done anyways.


----------



## GoRiLLa_NooB (Jul 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yes inm about a week after doing you will see sex..I use clones so sex is known But if ya wantta know sex..take a cliping from her place in a glass of water..place on counter and cover with a box for 12 hours and off for 12..change water every other day..you will know sex of plant in 10 days..this is way easier for sexing IMO:ciao: Hope this helps


 
So when you say put the clipping in water, that just consist of dropping the whole clipping in a glass of water and putting it into 12/12?  Also after telling the sex can you still use the clipping as a clone cause I plan on cloning this plant if it is indeed a female.. Thanks for the suggestion as this sounds like it would be the best way for me to tell the sex..


----------



## vermont_farmer (Jul 26, 2009)

There's not much science here, you just need to totally block the sunlight, early morning, or late afternoon so that you get 12+ hours of dark. You can trigger this photo response in a matter of days, 3-7 depending upon the strain. But the real question is the mechanics, the best way to do this. So, let me suggest...

If you are growing outdoors, I might assume that you have more than a few plants.  Personally, I have not done this, but i suggest the easiest way is to simply prepare your garden area with a hoophouse structure in place. these things are pretty cheap, you can find some here:  farmtek.com. Then, when it is time to do the photoperiod thing, you can purchase sunblock cloth, from the same source. just pull it over the hoophouse frame at the right time, then pull it back when you want the light back in. 

Let me know if you need more info on doing this.

VF



			
				bshack79 said:
			
		

> Hi guys.. I was wondering how anybody has forced their plants into flowering early outdoors? A buddy of mine brings his in the house in a dark room for over 12 but I cant do that. I would think drape something over them.. but what  any ideas would be great....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2009)

GoRiLLa_NooB said:
			
		

> So when you say put the clipping in water, that just consist of dropping the whole clipping in a glass of water and putting it into 12/12? Also after telling the sex can you still use the clipping as a clone cause I plan on cloning this plant if it is indeed a female.. Thanks for the suggestion as this sounds like it would be the best way for me to tell the sex..


 

yes  take a clipping   with  atleast  two node  about 6 inches long..place in a glass of water...you will know sex  in 10 days or less..then place same clipping in 18/6  and leave for roots to grow..maybe 30 days in some cases..and then after roots place in your medium..Hope this helps..take care and be safe


----------



## blowslow23 (Jul 27, 2009)

DLtoker where can u get phosphorus at?


----------



## meds4me (Jul 27, 2009)

create your own pvc green house and cover wit ground cloth to block out he sun..


----------



## GoRiLLa_NooB (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats actually a really good Idea^^! +1


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 28, 2009)

I give them a high phosphorus fert...  Guano, Espoma has a product called "Super Phosphate", FF Japanese Maple or Fruit and Flower...  All of these pump high amounts of P (especially the Espoma).  GL.


----------



## Cass (Jul 28, 2009)

blowslow23 said:
			
		

> DLtoker where can u get phosphorus at?


 
If you're lucky like me, you live in a state where medicinal MJ is legal. So just head to your local grow store and swoop up some Tiger Bloom, or Big Bloom. If not, you'll have to order some online.


----------



## bshack79 (Jul 28, 2009)

im using some african violet fert... with a high middle number.. maybe that will kickstart it


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 29, 2009)

bshack79 said:
			
		

> im using some african violet fert... with a high middle number.. maybe that will kickstart it



Be careful with that fert.  African Violets are acid loving... Meaning a pH less than 4.5.  The fert is too acidic for MJ.


----------



## blowslow23 (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks dl, and meds4me im goin to use ur idea except im using black trash bags with slits in them and im going to put a fan underneath to circulate the air. i know that i start off at 12/12 but do i have to adjust that sometime in the future?


----------



## bshack79 (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks DL toker.. I had no idea about the african violet fert loving the acid... I guess its stuck back in the 60's :hubba:


----------



## #5died (Jul 31, 2009)

well im sorry, you figure it out then see what you come with, by the way use your head


----------

